# Scrabble sur MAC



## gigny (29 Avril 2012)

	Scrabble 3D sur MAC
Jai téléchargé le fichier Test-Scabble 3D-x86_64.tar depuis télécharger.com je narrive pas à linstaller pour lutiliser.
Quelquun a-t-il une solution à me donner ? Merci davance.


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Avril 2012)

ben c'est un logiciel pour windows que tu as téléchargé aucune chance qu'il fonctionne sur mac osx sans émulation...


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2012)

C'est la version pour Linux, pas pour Windows. Ce qui ne change rien au problème : il faut disposer de Linux, soit _via_ un logiciel de virtualisation (Virtual Box, VMWare Fusion ou Parallels Desktop) soit en l'installant à côté (ou en remplacement) de Mac OS X.


----------



## gigny (30 Avril 2012)

Merci à vous deux de m'avoir répondu.
J'ai //desktop, je vais chercher  Linux pour MAC.


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Avril 2012)

et X11?
Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, je ne sait pas comment il fonctionne.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2012)

Pour l'utiliser, il faudrait recompiler d'abord pour Mac OS X.

Avec FreeBSD on peut utiliser directement des programmes compilés pour Linux mais avec FreeBSD, on doit recompiler ou opter pour la virtualisation.


----------

